# Dan's 40 gallon planted tank journal



## Dabigmandan (Nov 13, 2010)

Hello all,

I recently picked up a 40 gallon breeder from Gucci17 and decided to try my hand at my first ever planted tank.

The first thing I did was to pick up a 6700k 96 watt compact flourescent from Big Als. I had done a lot of reading and the general consensus was that 6700k was the sweet spot for plants.

The next thing I did was go out and grab some Eco-complete. I had heard good things and liked the way it looked so I picked some up...










A crucial ingredient in any planted tank would be plants. So I jumped on Darkside's "moving" thread and snatched up his entire collection. Needless to say, it was a HUGE chore sorting through the plants. That Duckweed can be a really big nuisance. After sorting through the bags. I was left with this...










And these...










You can't tell from the photo but that is a giant java fern and right next to it is the biggest crypt (Cryptocoryne wendtii) I have ever see. You were right Mike, it's gigantic.

Next. I threw everything in the tank...










At this point I was exhausted from plant sorting and lugging buckets and buckets of water. So I decided to just do a quick 'scape. I know it's nothing special. It's way too wild in there right now but I just couldn't be bothered with the time. So about 15 minutes later, I had this...










Picked up that root from Big Al's in Mississauga. Looks really nice. Too bad there are crypts blocking most of it.

I'll eventually be removing probably 50% of the plants as it just looks too crowded to me. Way too much crypt in there. Look out for some "for sale" threads soon.

Should also mention that the Koralia is temporary. Just using it to circulate water to keep temperatures steady. No filter right now. Still waiting for my Eheim 2217 and external heater to come in from Petsandponds.com.

Anyways, that is all I've got for now. Picking up some ammonia tomorrow to start the cycle, (if filter shows up).

I'll be updating as I move forward.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## ThyrosineChoi (Apr 6, 2010)

amazing tank xD
im very jealous xD


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

choii317 said:


> amazing tank xD
> im very jealous xD


YOU'RE jealous? I'M JEALOUS hahaha...looks SIIIIiicckk Dan! Nice score on the plants too. Worth every penny.


----------



## ThyrosineChoi (Apr 6, 2010)

xD yes yes im very jealous xD
i want more bigger tanks for my shrimps xD!


i like your plants too !xD


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

Wow looking good Dan.

Here's a picture of the big crypt with my head as a reference. lol


----------



## ThyrosineChoi (Apr 6, 2010)

LOL OH MY GOD xD


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

if you sell that giant crypt, I'll take it


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Haha!!! Yea I am always looking for more myself! I lost good lot from when I moved. 

Looking great dan.. Love that bit of wood. :3


----------

